# My nintendo thoughts and discussion thread.



## Akira-chan (Mar 31, 2016)

So my nintendo has just recently launched in the US (not sure if it did else where) and it seems pretty cool! I signed in and I like how it looks so far!. Just as a little bouns today only if you log in you can get Flipnote 3d for free! I can't wait to finally get back and see all those wonderfully edgey flipnotes again! So what are your thoughts on the new service?


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 31, 2016)

It seems all right so far, I hope it turns out well. The only thing I kind of dislike is that I'll have to think about doing some mission each day/week in order to get coins for rewards, if any good ones are available at least.
The fact that Miitomo and Platinum coins can be used together is pretty neat. The only rewards available now that I'd really want are Twilight Princess Picross and possibly WarioWare Touched. The ability to combine these coins will make saving up for each easier.

Also, I'm not affected by it, but I know a few people who'll probably be missing out on the Miitomo mission rewards because it doesn't release in their country today. I hope that's fixed for them soon.


----------



## Jomarih (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm starting to like this new loyalty program but wish there were physical gifts we can redeem.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm a bit bummed that the gold coins are for downloadable games only. I prefer physical copies of things. I guess this is where virtual console purchases will be coming in handy.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 31, 2016)

I like how they combined platinum points but I was hoping for a wii u game that could be bought with them like mario 64


----------



## Romaki (Mar 31, 2016)

The prizes don't really appeal to me, but I guess the discount is nice.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been using My Nintendo for quite a while with my Japanese account and has recently started my North American one.

Not having to answer those time-consuming surveys anymore to claim the points is such a boon for me. Not only that makes My Nintendo a bit easier to use than the North American Club Nintendo, but it also does help to alleviate the potential server crash that would often occur on the latter almost as soon as the list of rewards update. Speaking for server hiccups, I haven't experienced any of those while I used the service, which bodes very well for its reliability.

I love on how I can get Platinum points without even spending a penny. There are even daily and weekly missions that gives you these points. If you regularly fulfill all of the daily/weekly missions from Miitomo, eShop and Miiverse, you would receive up to 305 Platinum points per week. My Nintendo's home page also has a few more methods of obtaining Platinum points as well. Every week, click on the stray coin that appears on the ground to add 30 more coins. Also... 



Spoiler



On the page's footer, click on the brick block to trigger a brief mini-game that has you click on your Mii 10 times to receive 10 extra coins. I'm not sure if that can be triggered daily or weekly, but that's a cool Easter Egg!


Most of the rewards are pertaining to Miitomo and low-scale coupons on games that are generally well-received. 4 of those are exclusive to My Nintendo. One of which is a 3DS picross game based on Twilight Princess, another is a DSiWare port of the 2005 DS game called WarioWare: Touched!. And the rest of the exclusive rewards are 3DS themes, which looks a bit bland to me.

Gold points worked in a similar fashion to how Club Nintendo's coin system used to, although with a few notable differences worth mentioning.
In Club Nintendo, you could register both select physical and downloadable games to cause Register Surveys to appear, along with Post-Play Surveys a week after said games were registered. Doing a survey about an upcoming game will add you 10 extra coins whenever you fill the Register Survey once you've gotten that game.
In My Nintendo, gaining Gold points is exclusively done by downloading a game with a RRP of $5 USD and above, taxes included. No physical copy of a 3DS/Wii U game is eligible for obtaining those points. I'm mostly downloading retail games anyway, so I guess I could reap some of the Gold rewards.
The pricing of Gold rewards seems to be far more reasonable than how Club Nintendo used to price their rewards. Let's see, the latter had Super Mario 64 priced for 250 Coins ($250 worth of purchases), and My Nintendo's offering is set at 90 Gold points ($90 worth of purchases). Clearly, the new loyalty program is the winner.

If the current reward lineup is any indication to what sort of things we could get in the near future, then I would often say that the selection mostly consists of titles that I already own and/or aren't even interesting to me to begin with. Otherwise, it's pretty good. There's still a good amount of variety of genres and most of the proposed games are fairly well-received. However, it lacks third-party offerings. I know it's called My Nintendo for a reason, but including third-party games alongside with the first-party offerings would greatly expand the reward catalog and eliminates the feel of being cheated for those who buys mostly Nintendo-published titles.

I can still share download codes on the Internet that I could get from My Nintendo, but the reward system won't allow me to do the same with coupons. Every reward can be claimed only once or twice per account.


Overall, I'm greatly satisfied with the current reward program. It's light-years better than the questionably archaic but somewhat generous Club Nintendo of America. If only third-party games are added in the reward section...


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 31, 2016)

I just got an e-mail that says I'm getting extra points for being a Club Nintendo member previously. Neat!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 31, 2016)

Little Bonus: On the My Nintendo homepage, looks for a brick block on the bottom right corner for +10 Platinum coins!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 31, 2016)

Really liking it so far!!

I'm at 785 platinum coins right now. I'm saving up for Wario Ware Touched!!


I like how you can get Platinum coins without spending any money at all!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Little Bonus: On the My Nintendo homepage, looks for a brick block on the bottom right corner for +10 Platinum coins!



Thank you for this!!


----------



## Radagast (Apr 1, 2016)

When I read the thread title, I thought it was going to be a discussion of your thoughts about Nintendo


----------



## lars708 (Apr 1, 2016)

The layout and design of the site is gorgeous and i like the idea of being able to get games for free! I am saving up for Wario Ware: Touched, at 900 platinum points now


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2016)

Just got TP Picross. Much faster than I thought, but it's also thanks to all the large bonuses.
Thanks to everyone in Miitomo as well.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 1, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Just got TP Picross. Much faster than I thought, but it's also thanks to all the large bonuses.
> Thanks to everyone in Miitomo as well.



YOU COULD HAVE GOTTEN WARIO WARE TOUCHED WHYYY

I mean i like picross but... Wario Ware...


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 1, 2016)

lars708 said:


> YOU COULD HAVE GOTTEN WARIO WARE TOUCHED WHYYY
> 
> I mean i like picross but... Wario Ware...


Because I like Picross more.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 1, 2016)

Not sure if this was posted buuut

Former Club Nintendo people check your emails for a code for some My Nintendo Platinum (wish it was gold) points

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's 200 points. Just need 60 more


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Apr 1, 2016)

Just got Wario Ware! I find it cool I can buy the code on my iPad then put my 3DS in sleep mode and have it download instead of going into the eshop and entering the code


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh, that's pretty cool! 

I'll probably get Picross as my first reward. I really want to get better at it.


----------



## Justin (Apr 1, 2016)

Just dropped my coins on Warioware! I recommend you guys take a look at the expiration dates on each reward, they're different for each. For example, the Wario game is set to expire on July 1st while the Picross game isn't scheduled to expire until October 1st.

Seems like a good idea to buy the rewards expiring sooner, if you're planning to get as much as possible without missing out on something. Also, the themes expire on May 1st, so maybe expect new themes on a monthly basis?


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 1, 2016)

Already have enough for Picross which I'm redeeming for now. I'm really liking this so far, Hopefully we'll be seeing more cool rewards in the future.

I don't like the gold point earning system though... I've only bought maybe one or two digital titles since I'm a fan of game cases and CDs. Hopefully there will be other ways to obtain gold points as I really wouldn't mind picking up Mario 64 again on VC.

I also have a bad feeling we'll see Gamecube games available for gold points...


----------



## JCnator (Apr 1, 2016)

I just noticed something strange about the usage of platinum points.


Miitomo let you purchase My Nintendo rewards that pertains to the software. No other rewards shown from My Nintendo webpage would appear.

Instead of using your entire platinum points balance, Miitomo only use those that are accumulated from the software. Any platinum point claimed outside of that software won't be used.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you so much for letting me know this exists!


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 2, 2016)

Justin said:


> Just dropped my coins on Warioware! I recommend you guys take a look at the expiration dates on each reward, they're different for each. For example, the Wario game is set to expire on July 1st while the Picross game isn't scheduled to expire until October 1st.
> 
> Seems like a good idea to buy the rewards expiring sooner, if you're planning to get as much as possible without missing out on something. Also, the themes expire on May 1st, so maybe expect new themes on a monthly basis?


If people stay active in Miitomo, it takes about 3 weeks to save up for one of the 1k rewards, paired with the weekly eShop and Miiverse log-in. It's pretty easy to get the 1k Platinum rewards.

I assume Pokemon GO will also add a bunch of ways to gain points, making it even easier.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 2, 2016)

Just realized I have an email from Nintendo giving me 200 coins due to being a member before!! Awesome!!

At 1050 coins and I will now be getting Warioware Touched!

Really happy for this because it's the first DS game that can be digitally downloaded on 3DS!


----------



## pika62221 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kind of wish it launched with physical rewards like Club Nintendo, but whatever, I'll give it time. Ironically, I went from My Nintendo to Club Nintendo to My Nintendo (same name again?). It's true, look up there was a registration program with the GameCube and Game Boy Advance called My Nintendo in North America, and those who had accounts were merged into Club Nintendo. What's more, if you had certain amount of games registered (you really got nothing for doing so), you got a cool letter and "poster" (kind of a picture really) from Reggie thanking you for taking the time to register so much content. Yes, I got one, and so I went from My Nintendo to Club Nintendo to My Nintendo- they couldn't come up with a different name??


----------



## JCnator (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like I've discovered something else worth mentioning about daily and weekly missions.

According to My Nintendo FAQ, daily missions will reset at every midnight based on the time zone you set. As for the weekly missions, they reset on every Monday at midnight.


I also finally exchanged my platinum points for that Twilight Princess Picross game, which is a pretty addictive game despite its very simplistic premise. I already own WarioWare: Touched! in form of DS Game Card, as well of the discounted games. The time-limited Miitomo costume and exclusive 3DS themes aren't catching my interest, especially when the next set of platinum discounts might potentially worth spending those points for. Gotta save those precious platinum points for now.


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 7, 2016)

I try to login with my Club Nintendo account, and now I just get the message "The email address you have entered is already registered. Registration cannot be completed." Anyone else had the same problem and resolved it? I did sign up for the Miitomo thing a few months back, and I followed the email link to login and redeem the points.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 8, 2016)

I've never seen that happen, sorry. ;; Contact Nintendo, maybe? 
I used my NNID to sign up for a My.Nintendo account. 






These things accumulate more quickly than I expected.


----------



## Justin (Apr 8, 2016)

Heads up that games on sale give you the gold points for the full price of the game. There's currently a big sale going on the eShop right now which makes for a great opportunity to abuse this. Grabbed Ducktales for $5 with 20 points!

http://www.nintendo.com/games/sales-and-deals


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 8, 2016)

Justin said:


> Heads up that games on sale give you the gold points for the full price of the game. There's currently a big sale going on the eShop right now which makes for a great opportunity to abuse this. Grabbed Ducktales for $5 with 20 points!
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/games/sales-and-deals


Neat. If I see games on sale that I want I'll definitely take advantage of this.
I just hope it won't be a game that I regret buying digital like Bravely Default.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

Haven't checked it out yet but seems they actually doing it more 'world-wide' this time since you can get it in Sweden too. I guess that's why they don't have physical gifts and stuff, I don't know why we never had it official here.

Might give it a hoop someday, dunno.


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Haven't checked it out yet but seems they actually doing it more 'world-wide' this time since you can get it in Sweden too. I guess that's why they don't have physical gifts and stuff, I don't know why we never had it official here.
> 
> Might give it a hoop someday, dunno.


Bill Trinen did say that physical rewards are something that they're working on. That's NOA, but I imagine that if NOA is working on it, then the other regions are as well. I just hope that all European countries get it, instead of some getting shafted like they were with Club Nintendo.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 8, 2016)

My Nintendo account won't link up to my NNID.

It says:


> This account could not be linked.
> 
> The country of residence registered with this Nintendo Account does not match the country registered with the Nintendo Network ID.
> Please try again using a Nintendo Network ID whose country matches that registered with this Nintendo Account



Both the accounts are associated with United States so I don't know what they are talking about.

If anyone knows what's up please let me know.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 9, 2016)

Jacob said:


> My Nintendo account won't link up to my NNID.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Pretty sure that the issue itself can be resolved if you wait for a bit before attempting to link your NNID again.
Also, make sure that both timezones of your NNID and Nintendo Account matches with each other.



There is indeed another weekly mission that My Nintendo never mentioned. If you browse the official Nintendo website of your region while being logged in with your Nintendo Account, 30 platinum points will be automatically to your tally.
With that, along with visiting eShop, Miiverse and My Nintendo, you'll receive up to 120 platinum points per week. And all that without ever using Miitomo.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a question. 
Can Miitomo coins/ points also be used to redeem rewards such as, "My Nintendo Picross: The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess"? ^^


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 11, 2016)

Orieii said:


> I have a question.
> Can Miitomo coins/ points also be used to redeem rewards such as, "My Nintendo Picross: The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess"? ^^


Yes. Miitomo points can be used for Platinum rewards.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 11, 2016)

Orieii said:


> I have a question.
> Can Miitomo coins/ points also be used to redeem rewards such as, "My Nintendo Picross: The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess"? ^^



Both Miitomo points and regular platinum points are combined when you redeem with any reward that costs platinum coins, provided you access to said reward via My Nintendo.
For example, I have 200 Miitomo points and 800 platinum points. Add both of them and I get 1000 platinum points in total.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks you guys so much for answering my question  I was really confused at first!
So I guess it is best for me to create a Miitomo account which I can use to collect more points :0


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 11, 2016)

It's nice, but I feel that in some areas it is a step down from Club Nintendo. 

This article summarizes my feelings nicely http://nintendoenthusiast.com/article/double-take-why-my-nintendo-is-a-step-down-from-club-nintendo/


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Bill Trinen did say that physical rewards are something that they're working on. That's NOA, but I imagine that if NOA is working on it, then the other regions are as well. I just hope that all European countries get it, instead of some getting shafted like they were with Club Nintendo.



He did? Could be a neat idea as long as they actually make it work world-wide with somewhat similar merchandise if such... otherwise I assume people will complain with the rewards being too exclusive and it will probably explode in some way.

So do I... I hate that Sweden were left out because I kept getting those pin code things with my games and it was really annoying. I think they actually had their own Swedish thing way way back that served as their club nintendo or something, I knew they had a forum at least. 

All in all I hope they learn from their 'mistakes'...


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 11, 2016)

I finally made up my mind to grab the Twilight Princess Picross game. I'm definitely enjoying it.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 12, 2016)

Since my Japanese My Nintendo account has currently gotten 1000 platinum points, the point box seems to be full. This leads me to wonder what's the actual maximum capacity of a point box, if there is any. I'm aware that the priciest rewards currently cost 1000 platinum points each, yet I could possibly earn a bit more than 1000 platinum points within a month.


----------



## Justin (Apr 12, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Since my Japanese My Nintendo account has currently gotten 1000 platinum points, the point box seems to be full. This leads me to wonder what's the actual maximum capacity of a point box, if there is any. I'm aware that the priciest rewards currently cost 1000 platinum points each, yet I could possibly earn a bit more than 1000 platinum points within a month.



Don't think there's any actual limit. It'd be included in the ToS probably if there was, like the expiry limit for example.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 12, 2016)

Justin said:


> Don't think there's any actual limit. It'd be included in the ToS probably if there was, like the expiry limit for example.



So, I could hold more than 1000 points on a point box? Makes sense, considering on how easy getting those 800+ platinum points are within a month just by consistently fulfilling all of those daily/weekly missions.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 13, 2016)

How do some of you guys already have 1000 Platinum coins? I thought the only way to earn them was weekly sign ins for eShop and Miiverse (aside from linking accounts). Unless you got an advantage using a Japanese account?


----------



## JCnator (Apr 13, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> How do some of you guys already have 1000 Platinum coins? I thought the only way to earn them was weekly sign ins for eShop and Miiverse (aside from linking accounts). Unless you got an advantage using a Japanese account?



I already reached 1000 Platinum points in less than 5 days of using my North American account, most of which from the one-time bonuses. This is especially helped by being a former Club Nintendo member who receive a point code and pre-registered for Miitomo, both of which yielded me 200 points each.

Signing-in eShop and Miiverse do give you 30 points each. You would get 60 points per week. In 6 months, you would have 1200 points or so.

Although My Nintendo mentions what missions will earn you points, there's a few of them that aren't explicitly mentioned at all. One of which is a weekly mission that has you click the stray platinum coin to gain 30 points.
Another mission involves browsing the official Nintendo website of your region with your Nintendo Account logged in, which will automatically add 30 points to your tally.
Do both of these missions alongside with eShop and Miiverse, and you would gain 120 platinum points per week without using Miitomo at all. Speaking of which...

...This particular application indeed have missions that earn you platinum points, or more precisely Miitomo points. Miitomo points can be used in conjunction with platinum points when you redeem any platinum reward, provided that you do so via My Nintendo website. Doing so via Miitomo will only use Miitomo coins, even for the same rewards.
Just changing your Mii's clothing once and typing 3 answers will earn you 5 points each. Listening to 10 answers other than yours will also add 5 points. Receiving 5 comments to any of your answers will give you 10 points. So does receiving 5 hearts from any of your answers.
Combine all of these daily points and you could earn 35 per day. Don't forget to answer the weekly featured question for claiming those extra 25 points, which again isn't mentioned on the website.
Therefore, you can earn up to 270 Miitomo points per week with Miitomo alone.


With 120 platinum points, adding those 270 Miitomo points will make for a grand total of 390 points. That's a little more than six times the amount of platinum points you would otherwise receive per week. In two weeks, you could theoretically every exclusive platinum reward from the current lineup that isn't priced higher than 250 platinum points. It would take three weeks to reach a little more than 1000 platinum points, which should be enough to get either My Nintendo picross game or WarioWare: Touched!.


I've been considering writing a guide for My Nintendo on TBT, so it would be handy for an average user who want to make the most out of the reward system without having enough time to properly analyze the reward system.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 13, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I already reached 1000 Platinum points in less than 5 days of using my North American account, most of which from the one-time bonuses. This is especially helped by being a former Club Nintendo member who receive a point code and pre-registered for Miitomo, both of which yielded me 200 points each.
> 
> Signing-in eShop and Miiverse do give you 30 points each. You would get 60 points per week. In 6 months, you would have 1200 points or so.
> 
> ...



I owe you a huge thanks for the 200 Platinum Points for previously being a Club Nintendo member. Since I don't check my email much I apparently missed the code and it was buried in my inbox, but I dug it up and redeemed it. I also didn't know about the stray coin and the official Nintendo site points. I assumed the stray coin was just for redeeming me signing into the weekly Miiverse. This is a really nice guide!  Miitomo coins can really only be used for game tickets and the Mario outfit right now, right? I'm still saving a ton of coins up. Right now I'm at 850 Platinum coins and 750 Miitomo coins so I guess I missed some of the opportunities. I feel like I didn't input the pre-register code because today is the only time I remember redeeming a code on the website. I checked my email though and I didn't see anything else.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 14, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> [...]
> Miitomo coins can really only be used for game tickets and the Mario outfit right now, right? I'm still saving a ton of coins up. Right now I'm at 850 Platinum coins and 750 Miitomo coins so I guess I missed some of the opportunities. [...]



Well, if you're accessing to My Nintendo rewards via Miitomo, all of the rewards that are displayed will be only compatible with Miitomo. Miitomo points will be used for these rewards and won't touch the other Platinum points you've accumulated.

However, if you're trying to redeem the same Miitomo rewards via My Nintendo website, you can use both Miitomo and Platinum points for these rewards. A few days ago, I've spent my only 95 Miitomo points at that moment, along with 155 Platinum points to redeem for my Mario outfit.
While I believe that the website will still use your Miitomo points first before chipping away the rest of the Platinum points, I'm still not entirely sure that the former would still be spent first if the amount of these points exceeds that of the regular Platinum points.

Based on how many Miitomo and Platinum points you've got at the moment you replied, you've amassed a grand total of 1600 Platinum points. Good job!


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 14, 2016)

Does anyone know if buying the other versions of Fates via the in game shop counts towards Gold points?


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 14, 2016)

pokedude729 said:


> Does anyone know if buying the other versions of Fates via the in game shop counts towards Gold points?


Are they listed as DLC? DLC does not count towards Gold.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 21, 2016)

I wish I knew when the reward refresh days were. I'm trying to save my coins, but they expire in 6 months after you earn them so I can't wait too long. I already have a lot of the games that they offer discount rewards for and I'm not too interested in the Picross game. It's a shame some rewards are limited to just gold coins because those are the ones most appealing to me right now.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 21, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It's a shame some rewards are limited to just gold coins because those are the ones most appealing to me right now.



In all honesty there should be a platinum > gold exchange rate. A ridiculous one if they must, but still. At least then when you finally buy something it's the most satisfying thing in the world.


----------



## Akira-chan (May 2, 2016)

bump


----------



## Coach (May 2, 2016)

I bought the two themes because I didn't see anything else worthwhile. To anyone else thinking about them, they have the same background music so there is not really too much difference.


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

Nintendo needs to start working more on video game making and not on money making. They are starting to lean more towards siphoning our pockets than creating a good gaming experience. Sad but it seems like that's where most companies are headed these days.


----------



## kazaf (May 2, 2016)

Coach said:


> I bought the two themes because I didn't see anything else worthwhile. To anyone else thinking about them, they have the same background music so there is not really too much difference.



Man, I should have seen your post before I bought the two themes.  haha, lols.  I also had the same thoughts as you - there was nothing that interested me and buying those two themes was just so that I could "spend coins".  There isn't anything worthwhile on offer so I guess it wasn't such a big loss.  lols.   Hope Nintendo would improve their offerings further down the months.



Infinity said:


> Nintendo needs to start working more on video game making and not on money making. They are starting to lean more towards siphoning our pockets than creating a good gaming experience. Sad but it seems like that's where most companies are headed these days.



Sadly, I somewhat agree with you. I think that Nintendo is feeling the losses now (over the couple of years) and are trying to cash in on their IPs.  I love Nintendo and their stance on "entertainment" and "enjoyment". Let's hope this continues.


----------



## JCnator (May 3, 2016)

Out of the 2 themes available from My Nintendo, I prefer the Donkey Kong one over Mario. The color choices for that theme are not only appealing to the eyes, but also manages to completely avoid any visibility issue.
On the other hand, My Nintendo's Mario Theme suffers from some poor theme design decisions. The background colors aren't contrasting enough to provide good visibility. The folders could easily blend in the background and makes the first letter of the folder hard to read.

If you're debating on which themes to get from My Nintendo, I highly recommend you pick Donkey Kong over Mario. Seriously, the latter's theme is uncomfortable for the eyes.


----------



## Akira-chan (May 17, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pokemanz (May 17, 2016)

Dunno if anyone saw but there are two new missions available, both involving setting promotional e-mails to "Receive from Nintendo".

One's monthly, so you can just collect the same points every month if you keep it set.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 17, 2016)

Really wishing they'd give some good redeemable rewards by now. I have 1,170 Miitomo Coins and 1,460 Platinum Coins with nothing I want to redeem them on. I started not going on Miitomo much because I'll just be earning coins with nothing to spend them on. They expire after 6 months so if nothing good comes out in the next few months that's a bummer.


----------



## Halloqueen (May 17, 2016)

I completely forgot this was even a thing and never registered for it yet. Is it still possible to get the bonus for having been a Club Nintendo member?


----------



## JCnator (May 18, 2016)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I completely forgot this was even a thing and never registered for it yet. Is it still possible to get the bonus for having been a Club Nintendo member?



If I remember correctly, I don't believe there's a set deadline for that particular bonus. You can still try to register to My Nintendo by logging in with your Nintendo Network ID first and configure your profile. Then, you should eventually receive that Club Nintendo email from your inbox or spam folders.


Right now, one of the better ways to earn Gold Points is to wait for your most-wanted downloadable games to temporarily drop its price, either with a magenta "Discount" or red "SALE" banner. It's entirely possible to claim as many Gold Points as you would receive if you were paying full price, yet you end up spending less. For example, if a $30 game drops to $20 and you purchase it, you would receive 30 Gold Points as opposed to 20.

If you'd like to use the Gold Points to your advantage, limit your purchases involving with Nintendo-published titles. If there are Nintendo-published games that you simply want but you don't consider them as must-have, hold off on getting those until they appear on My Nintendo Rewards page. The company usually won't offer a reward related to a third-party publisher's game anytime soon.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 18, 2016)

I still wish that they had a way to redeem points for physical games. They already have a place to enter codes, so why not just bundle in codes like how Club Nintendo did it?


----------



## JCnator (May 18, 2016)

pokedude729 said:


> I still wish that they had a way to redeem points for physical games. They already have a place to enter codes, so why not just bundle in codes like how Club Nintendo did it?



I'm willing to believe that the point codes won't be included in physical retail Wii U and 3DS to avoid confusion among consumers. Whenever NX will come out, I'm fairly certain that every physical NX game would come with a point code. The infrastructure is already there, but only time will tell if physical games will be rewarded as well.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 18, 2016)

I really want them to change up the digital 3DS games you could get soon, and maybe add more themes.


----------



## JCnator (May 18, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I really want them to change up the digital 3DS games you could get soon, and maybe add more themes.



Most of these My Nintendo rewards will be rotated on the 1st of July, is about a month and half. The rest that isn't the Picross game will be swapped on August. The two months I've mentioned are pretty much guaranteed to have new rewards, but that doesn't mean the next few weeks from now wouldn't add surprise rewards that aren't related to Miitomo.


----------



## Mendo (May 26, 2016)

Is this new My Nintendo thing a replacement for Club Nintendo? Is the point redeem code the ones that come with the games? I can't figure out where to put my game codes now. I really want that Zelda Picross game XD


----------



## JCnator (May 26, 2016)

Mendo said:


> Is this new My Nintendo thing a replacement for Club Nintendo? Is the point redeem code the ones that come with the games? I can't figure out where to put my game codes now. I really want that Zelda Picross game XD



My Nintendo is the replacement of the now defunct Club Nintendo and the ways you get points are quite different than you would expect. Not only you could gain Gold Points by purchasing games *digitally* without having to fill the time-consuming surveys, but also earn Platinum Points by doing various missions that doesn't involve you spending a dime.

Currently, the physical 3DS and Wii U games won't come with a redeemable Gold Point voucher. Though, one can speculate that these vouchers would eventually come on the next generation of Nintendo products.

Thankfully, that Zelda picross game only costs 1000 Platinum Points. Getting that many points is pretty easy during your first few weeks of My Nintendo membership. If you join My Nintendo with your Nintendo Account linked with a Nintendo Network ID, you'll receive an email that contains a code that automatically earns you 200 Platinum Points, because you were a former Club Nintendo member.


----------



## Mendo (May 27, 2016)

So there's nowhere to put the codes that came with the games anymore?


----------



## pokedude729 (May 27, 2016)

Mendo said:


> So there's nowhere to put the codes that came with the games anymore?



No, unfortunately not at the moment. (I'm annoyed too)


----------



## JCnator (May 30, 2016)

So, the Ink Tanks from the reward page are now expired, and I've noticed yet another quirk about how My Nintendo operates.

I've already redeemed for the Blue Ink Tank reward earlier, and it's still showing up on the reward page despite being expired. Since I can redeem for that reward more than once, My Nintendo still shows that spending my Platinum Points on it. Not really sure if the service would actually let me do that, because I don't want to waste my precious 150 Platinum Points on it just yet.

One thing that annoys me quite a bit is that any reward I've already redeemed will still be displayed on the one and only reward page as if it's among the currently available rewards, which uselessly takes up some space on my screen. I wish that these rewards are only displayed in the "Previously redeemed" list.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 14, 2016)

Just for a heads-up: Several new My Nintendo missions are now available for North American users until June 17th! Locate a Sheikah Slate for 10 Platinum Points, spot a Sheikah Eye for 20 Platinum Points, and look for the hidden Z icon for 30 Platinum Points. If you also manage to find a Mii, you will bag 10 more Platinum Points.
Doing all of this will net you a total of 70 Platinum Points! For more information on where are these images are found, click on the source link.

Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/MyNintendo/comments/4o2vrw/e3_sheikah_missions/


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 15, 2016)

Can confirm those missions are active in Europe too.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 1, 2016)

The site was revamped slightly- everything now looks more appealing. Some VC titles were added as gold point rewards.

Also, the tickets have been "reset" with the exception of the 10 pack.

It also now lists how many points are needed for the item on the item, so you don't need to click on it to see how much it is.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 3, 2016)

Here's what added in North American My Nintendo Rewards list:

*New rewards expiring in September 1st*


[Wii U] 30% off Earthbound Beginnings (Virtual Console): 20 Gold Coins
[3DS] 30% off The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D (eShop): 50 Gold Coins
[3DS] 30% off Kid Icarus: Uprising (eShop): 80 Gold Coins
[3DS] 30% off Fire Emblem Awakening (eShop): 100 Gold Coins
[Wii U] 30% off Mario Kart 8 (eShop): 140 Gold Coins
[Wii U] 15% off NES Remix (eShop): 150 Platinum Coins
[3DS] 15% off Yoshi's New Island (eShop): 300 Platinum Coins
[3DS] 15% off Mario Party: Island Tour (eShop): 300 Platinum Coins
[Wii U] 15% off Super Mario 3D World (eShop): 300 Platinum Coins
[Wii U] 15% off Wii Party U (eShop): 600 Platinum Coins


*New rewards expiring in October 1st*


[3DS] Metroid II: Return of Samus (Virtual Console): 30 Gold Coins
[3DS] Wario Land 3 (Virtual Console): 40 Gold Coins
[Wii U] Super Mario Bros. 3 (Virtual Console): 40 Gold Coins
[3DS] Donkey Kong 3 (Virtual Console): 40 Gold Coins
[Wii U] Super Mario Kart (Virtual Console): 60 Gold Coins
[Wii U] Mario Kart 8: DLC Pack 1 (DLC): 60 Gold Coins



Once again, discounts are pretty good for the most part. Fire Emblem: Awakening and Kid Icarus: Uprising in particular are really worth considering activating the discount for if you never owned them before and stocked enough Gold Points. Heck, you'll get around half of your Gold Points back by buying these games that way anyway.

Problem is, I pretty much have all of these games but Wii Party U. The latter has a discount that I don't even consider worth using, because the game is still too pricey for my tastes. Due to a combination of short expiry time for earned points and infrequent Gold Rewards rotation, I caved in and redeemed my Gold Points for downloadable games that I didn't previously owned, which was Donkey Kong 3 and Super Punch-Out!!. That leaves me with 30 Gold Points to spend in the next two months. 

Source: http://www.perfectly-nintendo.com/my-nintendo-list-of-rewards-europe-north-america-japan/


----------



## Akira-chan (Jul 27, 2016)

bump


----------



## maounkhan (Jul 27, 2016)

Why didn't I get that email?


----------



## Akira-chan (Jul 27, 2016)

maounkhan said:


> Why didn't I get that email?



what email?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 28, 2016)

Registered for My Nintendo as soon as the new program started, but I think I might just unregister. I hate how it pings on Miiverse everytime I use the app on Wii U or 3DS and how I can't redeem any physical rewards like Club Nintendo used to.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 28, 2016)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Registered for My Nintendo as soon as the new program started, but I think I might just unregister. I hate how it pings on Miiverse everytime I use the app on Wii U or 3DS and how I can't redeem any physical rewards like Club Nintendo used to.



It only pings once a week as signing on to Miiverse is a weekly objective. My Nintendo is still fairly new so I'd think that they'd start working in new stuff as the year progresses.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 31, 2016)

My Nintendo has been updated before a new set of rewards rolls in North America.

In the past, both Platinum and Gold Points would automatically expire *6 months* after they were earned. If you didn't spent much on digital software, you might be relieved to hear that they extended the validity period to *a year for Gold Points*. What a relief.

For some reason, the exclusive Metroid 3DS theme hasn't arrived in North America, yet Japan and Europe got it. Maybe we would get it tomorrow, but I'd like to see what rewards will show up on My Nintendo before dropping those easy 200 Platinum Points.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 1, 2016)

New rewards are up on My Nintendo today! Let's see what we got here...


*North America*

All of these rewards will expire on December 1st 2016


15% OFF for Dr. Mario: Miracle Cure for 140 Platinum Points
15% OFF for Pushmo World for 150 Platinum Points
15% OFF for Yoshi's Story for 150 Platinum Points
15% OFF for Fluidity: Spin Cycle for 170 Platinum Points
15% OFF for Paper Mario: Sticker Star for 600 Platinum Points
30% OFF for F-Zero Maximum Velocity for 20 Gold Points
30% OFF for Fire Emblem for 20 Gold Points
30% OFF for Mario Golf: World Tour for 80 Gold Points
30% OFF for Star Fox 3D for 100 Gold Points


*Europe*

Expiring on November 1st:


30% OFF Nano Assault EX for 250 Platinum Points
50% OFF XType Plus for 150 Platinum Points

Expiring on December 1st:



Mario Kart 8 DLC Pack 1: The Legend of Zelda ? Mario Kart 8 for 60 Gold Points
15% OFF Mario Kart 8 for 500 Platinum Points
15% OFF Mario & Luigi: Dream Team Bros. for 200 Platinum Points
30% OFF Super Mario Galaxy for 350 Platinum Points


Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...luded_among_new_my_nintendo_rewards_in_europe


----------



## lars708 (Oct 3, 2016)

A BAYONETTA DISCOUNT IS AMONG THE REWARDS NOW OOOMGGGG


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 3, 2016)

I wish there were physical rewards. I don't want game discounts or random themes.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 7, 2016)

TykiButterfree said:


> I wish there were physical rewards. I don't want game discounts or random themes.



Yeah I hope they do some real rewards, even if they cost a lot I'd be happy


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 11, 2016)

I just got the Link 3ds them because I had some points that were expiring. The picture is cool, but it has the weirdest music. It reminds me of a circus. Why do almost all of the cool themes have awful music choices?


----------

